# kann man ein bmx umbauen ohne viel mühe in ein mtb



## blackraven (28. September 2005)

hallo  
ich habe eine vrage kann ich mijn bmx umbauen zu nem mtb und wenn 
welche teile brauche ich dann bin noch anpfenger


----------



## jackiex (28. September 2005)

1. Bist du zufällig ein Troll?  

2. Nein   ich glaub da brauchstest du 
 -einen neuen Mountainbike Rahmen
 -eine komplett Garnitur MTB Parts

3.guck dir mal die beiden Bilder an










da kann man nix umbauen

BMX sind aber ebenso geil wie MTB und man kan auch damit seinen spaß haben!
(Solange dein BMX nicht aus dem Baumarkt oder von ALDI ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraven (28. September 2005)

ja du hast recht das is echt ein groser unterschied aber trotsdem danke fur die mühe grüsse blackraven


----------



## marsi-darsi (28. September 2005)

blackraven schrieb:
			
		

> ja du hast recht das is echt ein groser unterschied aber trotsdem danke fur die mühe grüsse blackraven



starke leistung!
nich nur dein bikeverständnis scheint gut zu sein, sondern auch dein fehlerfreier wortschatz.


----------



## kitor (28. September 2005)

> ja du hast recht das is echt ein groser unterschied aber trotsdem danke fur die mühe grüsse blackraven



Pisa läßt grüßen....

Oder ist das eine neue Form des Jugend-Rebellentums?

  



> bin noch anpfenger




Stimmt!


----------



## andy1 (29. September 2005)

blackraven schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich habe eine vrage kann ich mijn bmx umbauen zu nem mtb und wenn
> welche teile brauche ich dann bin noch anpfenger


 
Ja, geht dem, prauchst du noch ein paar Zusadsteile: Sattel und Griffe kannst du schomma abschrauben und beiseide legen. Den Rest musst du noch besorgen

Hast dun guten Schweißer? kannst du sogar den Rahmen nehmen für die größeren Räder.

Hab ich gehört dass es da einen Zusadsklit gibt wo man ausm BMX-Laufradsatz einen Mountenbike-Laufradsatz macht. Ich meine da würden dann mit zwischengestecken Aluprofilen die Felgen vergrößerd (also verlängerd), das gleiche mit den Schläuchen und Reifen (Gummizwischenstügge werden eingeklebt). Bei Bicycles.de nachfragen, so um 59,50 $.

Da kannst du sogar für den Umbau ein BMX aus dem Aldi nehmen (entgegen der Meinung eines Vorschraibers - bäh). Einfach hinter der Frischkuchentheke nachschauen, anonsten weiss aber der Fleischwarenfachverkeufer immer ein gut Rad (Hast du Problem, fraggßt du ).

Besorg dir mal Literatur von Christian Kuhtz aus der Reihe "Einfälle statt Abfälle" (Chopperräder, eine Hand voll Holz, Müsliquetsche selber bauen etc.).
Was dir danach einfellt bleibt musst dann du mit deiner Intälligens ausmachen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. September 2005)

blackraven dürfte ein Niederländer sein, oder auch Holländer genannt, seine RS sei ihm also verziehen, das ihr da immer drauf rum hacken müsst


----------



## StupidSteak (29. September 2005)

wenn man alles klein schreibt, ist es ok, wenn mal nen tippfehler drin ist, auch, aber wenn derjenige so 'n hauptschüler ist der es wirklich nicht besser weiss, dann ist es wirklich ein armutszeugnis!


----------



## DirtRuler (2. Oktober 2005)

Apropos Rechtschreibung. Andy1s Leistung ist ja wohl auch erwähnenswert:



> Ja, geht dem, prauchst du noch ein paar Zusadsteile: Sattel und Griffe kannst du schomma abschrauben und beiseide legen. Den Rest musst du noch besorgen


 @blackraven:Es ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr sinnvoll ein BMX zu einem MTb um zu bauen. Das Einzige was man vom BMX verwenden könnte, wären die Kurbeln(evtl. Innenlager) ,die Pedale,die  Griffe und beim Umbau auf Singlespeed auch das Kettenblatt und die Kette. Also nicht sehr sinnvoll ,weil man die teurem Teile (GAbel, Laufräder, RAhmen,Bremse) noch kaufen müsste.


----------



## Flatpro (2. Oktober 2005)

blackraven schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich habe eine vrage kann ich mijn bmx umbauen zu nem mtb und wenn
> welche teile brauche ich dann bin noch anpfenger


trottel


----------



## eKual (2. Oktober 2005)

ein freund der fährt kein dirt und kein bmx und er wusste es das es nicht geht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackraven (2. Oktober 2005)

echt vielen dank für al eure antworten     dan kaufe ich mir hald ein neues mtb  im vachhandel



grüsse blackraven


----------



## s1c (3. Oktober 2005)

geil!

nein lass es lieber mit dem umbau


----------



## gwathdraug (6. Oktober 2005)

also als antwort 
man kann bestimmt paar parts vom bmx fürs mtb benutzen, aber hängt von den parts ab



offtopic: ich bin ja eigentlich mtb fahrer, aber bin nun die ganze zeit am überlegen, ob ich auf bmx umsteigen sollte, da:
-parts günstigerund stabiler sind
-es wendiger ist 
-kleiner ist und ins auto passt
-es street/dirt technisch mehr möglichkeiten gibt

dagegen spricht:
- also ich sitz hier grad mit nem handhelenksbruch und hab schrauben und drähte im handgelenk und ich weiß nicht
ich befürchtel, dass die starrgabel am anfang sehr ins handgelenk geht
(der arzt meinte aber, wenn die drähte nächste woche rauskommen, dann darf ich es wieder so stark belasten wie vorm bruch)

ich wäre über einer beratung sehr dankbar

ps: ich hab schon vor dem bruch ans umsteigen gedacht

mfg dave


----------



## billi (6. Oktober 2005)

hm , also ich hab absolut keine beschwerden im handgelenk , is denke ich mal gewöhnungssache


----------



## Nathol (7. Oktober 2005)

Man muss sich am Anfang nur daran gewöhnen, dann klappt's schon.


----------



## 2761960 (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi könnte man nicht eine gabel in ein bmx bauen und dann einen mtb lenker dann wäre es doch ein klassse dirt bike!!oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gwathdraug (7. Oktober 2005)

ist nicht dein ernst oder??


----------



## AerO (7. Oktober 2005)

2761960 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi könnte man nicht eine gabel in ein bmx bauen und dann einen mtb lenker dann wäre es doch ein klassse dirt bike!!oder nicht



klar kann man das! wo soll das problem sein? dann hättest du das geilste rad von allen!


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. Oktober 2005)

2761960 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi könnte man nicht eine gabel in ein bmx bauen und dann einen mtb lenker dann wäre es doch ein klassse dirt bike!!oder nicht


wenn das kein öffentliches Forum wäre wo man sich nicht beleidigen darf, würde ich mal dummer idiot in den raum werfen


----------



## gwathdraug (7. Oktober 2005)

2761960 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi könnte man nicht eine gabel in ein bmx bauen und dann einen mtb lenker dann wäre es doch ein klassse dirt bike!!oder nicht



ik hab nochmal nachgedacht
also hinten fährst du mit 20"
und vorne dann Federgabel, 26" laufrad und Mtblenker
und dann hat man die perfekte Geo für Backflips.
Die macht man dann automatisch


----------



## 2761960 (8. Oktober 2005)

Hey lasst mich in ruhe ich bike noch nicht so lange wusste ja net ob des sinn macht oder et des war meine frage


----------



## Renegado (8. Oktober 2005)

Is ja ok, aber du kennst doch die community hier da wird erstma beleidigt und dan kommt was sinnvolles


----------



## asco1 (8. Oktober 2005)

hehe - nur mal so 'ne Idee in den Raum geworfen: gibbet nich auch halbwegs stabile 20"-Federgabeln? Warum hat sowas noch keiner an 'nem BMX verbaut? Würde doch für die ganzen Streeter Sinn machen - oder sehe ich das falsch?

*gespannt auf Antworten*

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## billi (8. Oktober 2005)

gab es schon mal von GT 
federgabel am bmx is die absolute ******** , so ziemlich alles was man machen kann geht mit federgabel schlechter , entweder nimmt sie einem die energie oder sie giebt energie wenn sie es nicht soll


----------



## billi (8. Oktober 2005)

vorallem würde dann das bmx vorne höher kommen und das will ja auch keiner

und was auch noch dazu kommt ist das federgabeln schwerer und und nicht so stabil sind wie starrgabeln


----------



## asco1 (9. Oktober 2005)

okay - das'n Argument


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (9. Oktober 2005)

2761960 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey lasst mich in ruhe


nein du nummer


----------



## 2761960 (10. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> nein du nummer


kennste denn???(stinkefinger)


----------



## -Biohazard- (10. Oktober 2005)




----------



## UrbanJumper (10. Oktober 2005)

2761960 schrieb:
			
		

> kennste denn???(stinkefinger)


hart...spiegel


----------



## andy1 (10. Oktober 2005)

halt, moment... ich hol gerad´noch popcorn


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Oktober 2005)

DirtRuler schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Rechtschreibung. Andy1s Leistung ist ja wohl auch erwähnenswert:
> 
> ......


   oh man.. du übertriffst alles bisher da gewesene...   

wenn man ausländer oder legastheniker ist, ist es doch absolut kein problem, trotzdem eine frage zu stellen.... oder etwa nicht?   

sollte es deinerseits ein witz sein oder wolltest du ernsthaft auf Andy1s rechtschreibung eingehen?


----------



## Atari (10. Oktober 2005)

n1 escht nicce voll dem krasse dicusion    

hihi 

wie gut das das mein letztes Jahr in einer Schule ist...

muhaha dem crassem rest der noch ein paar Jahrschen vor sick hat  viel spassss


----------



## eKual (10. Oktober 2005)

gwathdraug schrieb:
			
		

> also als antwort
> man kann bestimmt paar parts vom bmx fürs mtb benutzen, aber hängt von den parts ab
> 
> 
> ...


das mein ich ja


----------



## 2761960 (11. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> hart...spiegel


immer einmal mehr spiegel!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (11. Oktober 2005)

2761960 schrieb:
			
		

> immer einmal mehr spiegel!!!!!!!!


ok


----------



## gwathdraug (11. Oktober 2005)

ey du nummer
die sitzt in nen raum voller spiegel
wie soll da was rauskommen??


----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

>


.... richtig


----------



## Das_Sams (18. Oktober 2005)

Also ich finde die Idee von dem Threadstarter ned schlecht,warum  nicht?
Aber schon in ein Fully oder?
Is doch kein Problem,oder?
Blos den Rahmen aufschrauben,und dann vorne noch von nem alten Bike ,die Federgabel hernehmen,alles kein Stress oder?
LLLLLLÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖLLLLLLLLLLL
Mfg Rudi


----------



## lostnos (18. Oktober 2005)

ihr seit alle plöd,der komt doch nie widär onlein!


----------



## Flatpro (18. Oktober 2005)

jetz seid doch mal ruhig jungens, is ja nich zum aushalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (18. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> jetz seid doch mal ruhig jungens, is ja nich zum aushalten


hör auf dich hochzuschlafen


----------

